# Stone Lake



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey,

Anyone ever fished stone lake at howard county? It is a gated community, and folks are telling me its great fishing in there.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i have fished there before. pm if you want more info


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

no problem, but they have securities there. And I think someone who actually lives there would need to fish with you, or out you go.


----------

